# Hall of Fame - Call for updates



## BIGKEV

Name: BIGKEV
Type of fish: Golden Trevally
Length (cm): 97cm
Date caught: September 2010
Location: Orchid Beach - Fraser Island
Tackle used: 3-5kg rod, 2500 shimano symetre, 10pd braid, 12pd fluoro leader, 5" gulp jerk shad.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic...36314&hilit=QLD+Fraser+family+holiday#p436314

Kev


----------



## bundyboy

Outdone by the first post but still worthy of a place possibly...

Name: bundyboy
Type of fish: Barramundi
Length (cm): 83cm
Date caught: 16/11/11
Location: Pioneer River (Dumbleton), Mackay QLD
Tackle used: Penn Applause 3000 reel, Berkley Dropshot 1-2kg rod, 20lb braid, 40lb fluoro leader, 5" Damiki Armor Shad soft plastic









http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=50675&p=519516#p519516

Name: bundyboy
Type of fish: Herring Giant
Length (cm): 52cm
Date caught: 16/06/11
Location: Bakers Creek, Mackay QLD
Tackle used: Penn Affinity 1000 reel, Mojiko 1-3kg rod, 4lb braid, 6b fluoro leader, 3" Berkley Power Minnow soft plastic









http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=48528&p=496310#p496310

Name: bundyboy
Type of fish: Threadfin Salmon
Length (cm): 88cm
Date caught: 16/11/11
Location: Pioneer River (Dumbleton), Mackay QLD
Tackle used: Penn Applause 3000 reel, Berkley Dropshot 1-2kg rod, 20lb braid, 40lb fluoro leader, 5" Damiki Armor Shad soft plastic









http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=50675&p=519516#p519516

Name: bundyboy
Type of fish: Trevally - Golden
Length (cm): 96cm (confirmed/measured by SamT)
Date caught: 27/11/11
Location: Dolphin Heads, Mackay QLD
Tackle used: Penn Applause 3000 reel, Berkley Dropshot 1-2kg rod, 20lb braid, 40lb fluoro leader, 5" Berkley Gulp Jerk Shad soft plastic









http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=51496


----------



## GetSharkd

Name: GetSharkd
Type of fish: Tailor
Length (cm): 70cm
Date caught: 18 / 2 / 2012
Location: Longreef NSW
Tackle used: Abu Garcia 5600ws reel, Abu Garcia Morrum 5'6 5-6kg rod ,20lb leader/ braid, Rapala X-Rap 15 Red Head


----------



## Ado

GetSharkd said:


> Name: GetSharkd
> Type of fish: Tailor
> Length (cm): 70cm
> Date caught: 18 / 2 / 2012
> Location: Longreef NSW
> Tackle used: Abu Garcia 5600ws reel, Abu Garcia Morrum 5'6 5-6kg rod ,20lb leader/ braid, Rapala X-Rap 15 Red Head


Jesus. That Tailor is SCARY dude.
I can't believe my 47cm bream doesn't even rate 3rd place. Time to go back to Local No 4.


----------



## Ado

Hold the presses, I got one!!!

Name: Ado
Type of fish: Flounder
Length (cm): 30cm
Date caught: 18/07/2010
Location: Mummuga Lake
Tackle used: 1500 Sedona, 8lb Braid, 10lb Leader, Gulp Sandworm in Newpenny


















OK, so it's not that exciting to anyone but me ... and Squidder.

I'm targetting Wirrah Cod in the SOO.


----------



## Ado

patwah said:


> Name: patwah
> Type of fish: Morwing (GregL fish)
> Length (cm): 62cm
> Date caught: 31 / 07 / 2010
> Location: Sth Coast NSW
> Tackle used: Curado, Loomis GL2 , jerk shad thing
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=17&t=40793


So is this different to the 60cm one that you already have listed in 1st place? If so, that's gotta be the quinella of all time.


----------



## Ado

This aint gonna last once Squidder sees this thread, but ....

Name: Ado
Type of fish: Golden Perch
Length (cm): 58cm
Date caught: 08/10/2010
Location: Googong
Tackle used: 2500 Stradic, 12lb Braid, 20lb leader, Crap Spinnerbait


----------



## Ado

patwah said:


> Ask Ado's hat about my fingers


FTFY


----------



## Ado

patwah said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patwah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask Ado's hat about my fingers
> 
> 
> 
> FTFY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only I'd taken photos.
Click to expand...

...you would have had your hard drive confiscated by the Feds.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVuFq6MAAFtfgAAQQef+2r31nAA///+wQAG7ZbuuWImKBqPRNqNMjyEA00AANBoRMg0AU9NFNGI0NAGgDah5QIp4mQo0PUNBoAAAaNAGgNT0KbUnpNNTBG1NNGAQMBAwRyjQc+soq25Z5rvYygCIaciGaBe1Skw2P8Jp+tgQsBW/OV/i5IfZk1qMVyyXJynyNy3q27mAleGpMJTWK36Rzo8I/jDAl031lXC+kVrnYca0UvwY4Dnuux6NVeZEmAKhEBRQ9Xs2QVKmiXQozM0BhHuKAmMOhkAPgWIUUWWUgrSJXnusOjYO3H8mhQZ/yuFZUOk5W0YsRCaA3iCHwT6DuD43ng1gDEhiBxmJcQxFK9XhsZUkh+B1mmyRqE0xM1MxtNoCxcB89zpStdu/euDXumvmh1VHPggKQpG84bbkqDAggm6gi6jQVot9yBK0MDrCN9QSKeaME6PNTXJsMpkBgk2LhdijFTO0Xjg8ZBitcpWCYfpE4ZjPB1JBOlGg001RleiOBwtmeF9ZvDSExBjtnAiBkVk+6sCq4nyfYiDMXDfYZhxWVOMm1OlwpiBuiIJeQ3GUoA1JAaSEWlRWU2qSJw1vAJ+UUQhZshBVaRlknctINAZ1DgIidu15nBRd1kxxJ2uaqaBuX8aeY/xdyRThQkFuFq6M


----------



## Zed

Ado said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name: patwah
> Type of fish: Morwing (GregL fish)
> Length (cm): 62cm
> Date caught: 31 / 07 / 2010
> Location: Sth Coast NSW
> Tackle used: Curado, Loomis GL2 , jerk shad thing
> viewtopic.php?f=17&t=40793
> 
> 
> 
> So is this different to the 60cm one that you already have listed in 1st place? If so, that's gotta be the quinella of all time.
Click to expand...

I thought it was a morwing and a morwong.


----------



## Ado

Good point Zed. We need a new category.


----------



## Zed

Just don't ask for the Morwang category.


----------



## Ado

Zed said:


> Just don't ask for the Morwang category.


Koich has 1st to 3rd sewn up.


----------



## keza

Name: Keza
Type of fish: Bonito
Length (cm): 68cm
Date caught: 4/11/2011
Location: Long Reef
Tackle used: Nitro Viper, Daiwa Seagate, 20lb line, soft plastic.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=51083&p=523672&hilit=keza+bonito#p523672


----------



## Cuda

I don't recall seeing any Coronation Trout listed in the HOF previously, so this specimen should be in 1st place at 61cm unless I am mistaken.....

Caught at Exmouth April 2011 on an Octojig on 20 kilo braid after I had been monstered on lighter gear by unstoppables. Another small reefie had latched onto the free assist hook too.


----------



## ronston

Name: Ronston
Type of fish: Sand Whiting
Length (cm): 44cm 
Date caught: 29/4/11
Location: Woy Woy 
Tackle used: Samaki Vamp 2-6lb, Ci4, 2lb braid, 4lb leader on a Gulp 3'' shrimp


----------



## Daveyak

Name: *Daveyak*
Type of fish: *Australian Salmon*
Length (cm): *84 cm and 74 cm*
Date caught: *Sat 7th April 2012*
Location: *Two Peoples Bay, near Albany WA*
Tackle used: 10 cm Smilin' Jack's lure on 6kg mono line & Sienna 4000 reel

See Trip Report http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=54174


----------



## Daveyak

Name: *Daveyak*
Type of fish: *Australian Salmon*
Length (cm): *81 cm*
Date caught: *Thurs 12 th April 2012*
Location: *Two Peoples Bay, near Albany, south coast WA*
Tackle used: *8 - 10 kg rod, Capricorn 4500 reel with 20 lb line & 15 cm Smilin' Jack's minnow lure*

Name: *Daveyak*
Type of fish: *Snook*
Length (cm): *87 cm*
Date caught: *Thurs 12 th April 2012*
Location: *Two Peoples Bay, near Albany, south coast WA*
Tackle used: *8 - 10 kg rod, Capricorn 4500 reel with 20 lb line & 15 cm Smilin' Jack's minnow lure*

Trip Report http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=54267


----------



## Daveyak

Name: *Daveyak*
Type of fish: *Skipjack or Stripey Tuna*
Length (cm): *67 cm & 71 cm*
Date caught: *4/5/12*
Location: *Two Peoples Bay, south coast WA*
Tackle used: *8 - 10 kg rod, Capricorn 4500 reel with 20 lb line & 15 cm Smilin' Jack's minnow lure*

Trip Report http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=54727


----------



## bildad

Name: Bildad
Type of fish: Grunter
Length (cm): 45cm
Date caught: Sun Sep 25, 2011
Location: Susan River QLD
Tackle used: Pelagic 2500 reel 10lb braid, 15lb leader. 2-6kg Graphite rod, 5cm Baby Merlin Hard body lure


----------



## cheaterparts

*Name*: Cheaterparts
*Type of fish*: Squid - southern calamari
*Length (cm)*: 40 cm hood lenth
*Date caught*: 21 - 4 -12
*Location*: Reef Island , Westernport , Vic
*Tackle used*: Hand line with a baited jig


----------



## cheaterparts

*Name*: Cheaterparts
*Type of fish*: Gummy shark
*Length (cm)*: 128 cm over all
*Date caught*: 1 - 4 -12
*Location*: Dickies bay , Westernport , Vic
*Tackle used*: 8 - 10 Kg OH rod bait fished using fresh Yakka


----------



## cheaterparts

*Name*: Cheaterparts
*Type of fish*: Leatherjacket
*Length (cm)*: 38 cm 
*Date caught*: 4 - 2 -12
*Location*: Near Cat Bay , Westernport , Vic
*Tackle used*: light bait gear - caught on food grade prawn


----------



## Ado

I'm feeling for Andybear right now. If he's seen this thread then he's just come face to face with over a metre of whiting.


----------



## cheaterparts

patwah said:


> cheaterparts said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Name*: Cheaterparts
> *Type of fish*: Leatherjacket
> *Length (cm)*: 115 cm over all
> *Date caught*: 4 - 2 -12
> *Location*: Near Cat Bay , Westernport , Vic
> *Tackle used*: light bait gear - caught on food grade prawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could explain my 2cm oversight, but 77cm takes the cake :lol:
Click to expand...

well I am a fisherman but I guess that was streching the truth - its fixed


----------



## Ado

Luv ya work CP.
I want to accept the trophy fish challenge. 1st in the HOF for the most saught after species in fresh, estuary and ocean.
Redfin, Leatherjacket, Wirrah Cod.
What dreams are made of.


----------



## Barrabundy

So how long is this thread going to stay "open" for? I'm starting to get interested enough to go through my trip reports after all.


----------



## Barrabundy

For the saltwater section

Name: Barrabundy
Type of fish: Barramundi
Length (cm): 112cm
Date caught: 25/4/2010 
Location: Groper Creek
Tackle used: Bomber 15A Long pink. Shimano Callisto baitcaster reel, cheapy glass rod, 30lb braid, 50lb fluro leader.

.....the extra pics are to help verify length.


----------



## cheaterparts

take your pic ether gumbo should make to second biggest in the H.O.F.

*Name*: Cheaterparts
*Type of fish*: Gummy shark
*Length (cm)*: 115 cm over all
*Date caught*: 14 - 4 -12
*Location*: just outside the bass river enterance , Westernport , Vic
*Tackle used*: 8 - 10 Kg OH rod bait fished using fresh Yakka








[/quote]

this fish below was also 115 cm and caught on food grade banana prawn 
date caught may 2011
location Jam Jerrup , Westernport


----------



## andybear

Ado said:


> I'm feeling for Andybear right now. If he's seen this thread then he's just come face to face with over a metre of whiting.


I'm taking it quite well mate. They are not particularly dangerous until they exceed 130cm and have their first moult. They then realise, that they have become apex predator, and make up for time lost being cute,nice, harmless and a bit common. The actual MegaMacro Killer King George whiting is now limited to South East Queensland, and a fair chunk of waters around Adelaide, to Victor Harbor.

Cheers all andybear :shock: :shock: And yes, I know water does not come in chunks. :?


----------



## Brez

Name: Brez
Type of fish: silver perch 
Length (cm): 46
Date caught: 08/02/2011
Location: nepean river 
Tackle used: berkeley dropshot gen 3 2-4kg , daiwa sol 2500 , 8lb power pro braid + 10lb sunline fc rock , dreamfish twin buzzbait (surface lure )


----------



## RackRaider

Name: RackRaider
Type of fish: Shovelnose Ray
Length (cm): 129cm
Date caught: 13/01/2011
Location: Pumicestone Passage
Tackle used: 2-4kg Daiwa Interline Rod, 300 sized reel. (some cheapie shakespeare one) 8lb Mono Leader and size one whiting longshank hook.
THe Fight was half an hour long, that head creates more drag then i would thought.


----------



## Gozz

Here is mine.
A big fat toadie on a squid jig.








:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ado

I win Gozz.


----------



## Gozz

Good try Ado but you got to get a leather jacket as well to beat me.


----------



## Ado

Fair enough Gozz. This is my best effort.









Wait a minute .....


----------



## Ado

Bertros said:


> Unless my ruling gets over-ruled, you won't see any toadfish, pufferfish, blowfish, porcupine fish, etc. in the hall of fame. Those catches are shameful, and certainly aren't something to post to a public forum and be proud of. There could be a time and place for a Sergeant Baker or a Rock Cod, but anything that can self inflate is simply full of hot air and is treated as such.


What if we use circumference instead?


----------



## Gozz

Bertros said:


> Unless my ruling gets over-ruled, you won't see any toadfish, pufferfish, blowfish, porcupine fish, etc. in the hall of fame. Those catches are shameful, and certainly aren't something to post to a public forum and be proud of. There could be a time and place for a Sergeant Baker or a Rock Cod, but anything that can self inflate is simply full of hot air and is treated as such.


I just thought it was a bit of a laugh catching a puffer fish on squid jig. 
That's why I had the smiley faces under it.


----------



## Gozz

Ado said:


> Fair enough Gozz. This is my best effort.
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Wait a minute .....


I really thought I had had ya but then you pull those two pics out.   :lol:


----------



## Gozz

Bertros said:


> Gozz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bertros said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless my ruling gets over-ruled, you won't see any toadfish, pufferfish, blowfish, porcupine fish, etc. in the hall of fame. Those catches are shameful, and certainly aren't something to post to a public forum and be proud of. There could be a time and place for a Sergeant Baker or a Rock Cod, but anything that can self inflate is simply full of hot air and is treated as such.
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought it was a bit of a laugh catching a puffer fish on squid jig.
> That's why I had the smiley faces under it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All good Gozz. I was smiling, and a fish like a puffer on a squid jig should have some sort of recognition... Maybe in the monthly fishing comp? I've slipped in both a Sergeant Baker and Rock Cod, so I'm sure anything goes...
Click to expand...

Thanks Champ.


----------



## paulo

A couple for me please.

Name: Paulo
Type of fish: Spangled Emperor
Length (cm): 72cm
Date caught: 10 May 2010
Location: Lord Howe Island
Tackle used: 50lb braid, 80lb leader, 170mm Squidgy Fish

















Name: Paulo
Type of fish: Yellowtail Kingfish
Length (cm): 132cm (19.51kg)
Date caught: 09 May 2010
Location: Lord Howe Island
Tackle used: 50lb braid, 80lb leader, 170mm Squidgy Fish


----------



## Ado

:shock:


----------



## Physhopath

I'll chuck a couple in there too,

Name/UserName of Angler- Danny, Physhopath
Date of Capture- 9/8/09
Location- Hastings River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish- Luderick / Blackfish 39 cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used- Dropshot 1-3kg 6lb braid 8lb Leader, SX-40
Conditions (optional), Glorious weather, Tough fishing
Other Comments (optional), Fat little fella










Name of Angler: Danny, Physhopath
Date Caught: 5/9/10
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Mid North Coast
Species Legal Length: 36cms
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Dusky Flathead, 93cms
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 1-3 kg Dropshot, Sedona with 6lb braid & 9 lb leader, Black & Gold Blade 
Conditions (optional): Sensational Spring day on the Mid North Coast of NSW
Other Comments (optional): The big Mumma was released fit & well.



















I may as well wack this fella in there too,









viewtopic.php?f=17&t=52483


----------



## Fletch

Name: Fletch
Type of fish: Dusky Flathead
Length (cm): 95cm
Date caught: 02.05.12
Location: Lake Conjola
Tackle used 6lb braid, 7lb flourocarbon leader . Manns stretch 5+ lure, grey ghost colour


----------



## richmond

Name: Richmond
Type of fish: Tuna Yellowfin
Length (cm): 89cm
Date caught: 20 Dec 2011
Location: Laguna Bay, Noosa 
Tackle used: 20lb braid, 30lb leader, 75mm Gastronomic Shad soft plastic


----------



## ronston

*Name*: Ronston
*Type of fish*: Estuary Perch
*Length (cm)*: 41cm
*Date caught*: 7/10/10
*Location*: Woy Woy
*Tackle used*: Samaki Zecton, Ci4, 6lb line, 3'' gulp shrimp


----------



## Physhopath

Bumping


----------



## blueyak

Sorry Ronnie I'm going to add a couple of whiting. One from a while back and one from today.
The one from a while back went 49cm see topic http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1 ... it=whiting
Todays went 45.5cm
Caught in port hacking.

*name* Blueyak
*Type of fish* Sand whiting
*length*45.5cm
*location*Port Hacking
*tackle used*Lox 7' yoshi rod, stradic ci4 1000 reel, daiwa 4lb braid and 3lb unitika leader.


----------



## bunsen

Stu, that's just painful. Seeing you holding whiting that size from my local, when the best I can do just scrapes legal length.


----------



## bildad

Name: Bildad 
Type of fish: Blue Salmon
Length (cm): 66cm
Date caught: 19.8.12
Location: QLD Hervey Bay
Tackle used: Trolling 5cm yellow attractor Baby Merlin HB lure, 6ft Ugly Stik, Shimano Sienna 2500FD Reel, 10lb braid 15lb Fluorocarbon Leader


----------



## stitcho

Name: Stitcho
Type of fish: Longtail Tuna
Length (cm): 127cm, 21kg cleaned.
Date caught: 05/08/2012
Location: Sunshine Coast
Tackle used: 5-10kg T Curve, 4000 Diawa Ballistic, 30lb Black magic leader with 20lb Tufline.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=56323


----------



## mackayaker

Name: Mackayaker
Type of Fish: Barramundi
Length: 97cm Confirmed by Sam T, 21lb
Date Caught: 07/10/12
Location: Pioneer River Mackay
Tackle Used: Silstar Power Tip Pro 4-6KG, Shimano Caius baitcaster, 20lb braid 30lb Mono leader, Zerek prawn (large)


----------



## mackayprowler

hey mate what did you catch it on bait or lure?


----------



## mackayaker

Sorry mate, Should have mentioned that, It was an imitation Prawn soft plastic.

Cheers Scotty


----------



## soloyakka85

just wondering if my jewie qualifies 
name: Soloyakka85
Species: Mulloway
Size: 121cm
Date: 12/10/12
Location: Mooney Mooney Creek NSW
Tackle: Shakespere Slingshot 1-3kg rod Pflueger medalist 2000 6lb power pro braid 6lb fc rock flurocarbon leader 3 inch atomic prong on 1/0 1/8 oz nitro jig head


----------



## Guest

I think i've got the #1 Grassy spot covered.

name: nezevic
Species: Grassy Emperor
Size: 58cm
Date: 26/11/12
Location: Halls Reef, Noosa QLD
Tackle: homemade rod, 6lb braid, 2500 shimano symetre, 3/8oz jighead, atomic prong soft plastic


----------



## KayakAngler

Im sure that Mulloway put up an awesome fight on the tackle you were using! solloyakka85 nice fish, i havent yet caught myself a jewie so i think its time for myself to get out there on the hunt for one.


----------



## KayakAngler

Nice brag mat nezevic!!! and congrats on finding the grassy emporer spot, its always nice to have a solid spot to return too again and again. I certainly have mine


----------



## solatree

Got a nice flounder today - it rates in the HOF








- and I realised one I got last year also rates.








And a silver drummer I got earlier this year


----------



## Ado

You complete bastard Solatree. That was my only claim to hall of fame. Now I'm just like Fiddy.


----------



## solatree

Ado said:


> You complete bastard Solatree. That was my only claim to hall of fame. Now I'm just like Fiddy.


 Sorry Ado :lol:


----------



## KayakAngler

Nice flounder there mate!


----------



## millzee

64cm Trout Cod caught & released on Sunday 2nd December is the biggest fish landed in my new yak, off to a good start.


----------



## solatree

I submit OldDood's 49cm Bream caught on an SX40 - 31/12/2012 - Mangrove creek off Gulf St Vincent SA







viewtopic.php?f=17&t=58956


----------



## bildad

solatree said:


> I submit OldDood's 49cm Bream caught on an SX40 - 31/12/2012 - Mangrove creek off Gulf St Vincent SA viewtopic.php?f=17&t=58956


Looks Like a Toad in that picture. :lol:


----------



## carnster

I am pretty sure Stormin norman has the YFT HOF at 109cm
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=58538&hilit=fish+of+a+lifetime

I have a recent 107cm spotty on the brag mat
download/file.php?id=81248&mode=view

Couta has smashed the spanish HOF at 40kg
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=44526&hilit=couta+40kg+spanish

Sprocket may have a contender here for a lower place, it's a bit hard with some not having lengths.
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=58705

I may have a cobia contender at 165cm on the mat and 30kg (weighed on electronic scales) cleaned.
viewtopic.php?f=51&t=55197

Clive and Gary both have Big long tails at 130cm 20kg and 21kg respectively, i can't find my brag mat shots, but i did verify the lengths
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=49389&p=504834#p504834
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=50370

I believe Clive also has the Hof mahi mahi 
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=27460&hilit=safa+mahi+mahi

I have a very recent striped tuna 65cm in the pic below. LOL


----------



## kayakone

carnster said:


> I am pretty sure Stormin norman has the YFT HOF at 109cm
> viewtopic.php?f=17&t=58538&hilit=fish+of+a+lifetime
> 
> I have a recent 107cm spotty on the brag mat
> download/file.php?id=81248&mode=view
> 
> Couta has smashed the spanish HOF at 40kg
> viewtopic.php?f=17&t=44526&hilit=couta+40kg+spanish
> 
> Sprocket may have a contender here for a lower place, it's a bit hard with some not having lengths.
> viewtopic.php?f=17&t=58705
> 
> I may have a cobia contender at 165cm on the mat and 30kg (weighed on electronic scales) cleaned.
> viewtopic.php?f=51&t=55197
> 
> Clive and Gary both have Big long tails at 130cm 20kg and 21kg respectively, i can't find my brag mat shots, but i did verify the lengths
> viewtopic.php?f=17&t=49389&p=504834#p504834
> viewtopic.php?f=17&t=50370
> 
> I believe Clive also has the Hof mahi mahi
> viewtopic.php?f=17&t=27460&hilit=safa+mahi+mahi
> 
> I have a striped tuna 66cm in the pic below.


Chris

Orders are being taken now for the bragmats. I recommend the 'Carnster special', at 1.4 m. PM me. You need a new bragmat ... an AKFF one. Order now: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=58358&p=609671

trev


----------



## carnster

I have a few brag mats now but you can never have too many.
How much are they Trev?
Sooooo you don't have one any bigger than 1.4m?


----------



## Ado

carnster said:


> Sooooo you don't have one any bigger than 1.4m?


You need two, end to end.


----------



## carnster

Here's a recent striped tuna and a half on a brag mat.
Caught at palmy 04/01/13 on a 15g gillies white bait profile slug, using 10lb braid and 30lb flouro trace.


----------



## Zed

That's a fat skippy!


----------



## carnster

How about this 57cm Ambo?
Caught 5/01/01 locally on the Gold Coast, using a Live yakka with 30lb braid/30lb flour trace.


----------



## carnster

Bertros said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this 57cm Ambo?
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez Carnster.. i knew this day would come, but it's still caught me unprepared. I'll start working through tonight and PM you with any questions. I don't suppose you have a few spare Albacore you'd like to add in as well? Any size would make it... :lol:
Click to expand...

Thanks Mate, no albys here. Take your time and good luck with the updates, don't forget to get out and catch some fish 4 the comp.


----------



## carnster

Thanks Matt will see how i go.


----------



## scoman

Looking through the Hall of Fame today and I think I have an update to third place Sooty Grunter!!








Size: 39.5
Angler: Scoman
Location: Eungella Dam, Mackay Hinterland
Date: 27/05/2012
Tackle: Berkley Gulp 3" Swimming Mullet in Pumpkinseed
Thanks


----------



## Bretto

scoman said:


> Looking through the Hall of Fame today and I think I have an update to third place Sooty Grunter!!
> 
> Size: 39.5
> Angler: Scoman
> Location: Eungella Dam, Mackay Hinterland
> Date: 27/05/2012
> Tackle: Berkley Gulp 3" Swimming Mullet in Pumpkinseed
> Thanks


Drought broken Mark?


----------



## scoman

Ha Ha found another one, caught this moses perch today at 26 cm. 2nd place vacant so Im in by default. Better watch yourselves Carnster and Couta ;-)









Angler: Scoman
Location: Wellington Point, Qld
Date: 17/01/2013
Tackle: Bait - Garlic Prawn

Im awesome


----------



## scoman

Bretto said:


> scoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking through the Hall of Fame today and I think I have an update to third place Sooty Grunter!!
> 
> Size: 39.5
> Angler: Scoman
> Location: Eungella Dam, Mackay Hinterland
> Date: 27/05/2012
> Tackle: Berkley Gulp 3" Swimming Mullet in Pumpkinseed
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Drought broken Mark?
Click to expand...

Not quite the Grunter is from last year


----------



## solatree

Kanganoe's Southern Bluefin Tuna viewtopic.php?f=17&t=59244


----------



## ozjoel

not sure if im in the right spot, (delete if unwanted)
its about 10 year old now, but here is a flatty i got of the bank with a live herring
Name: ozjoel
Type of fish:falthead
Length (cm):101cm
Date caught: april 2002 ish
Location: se qld
Tackle used: silstar baitcaster rod, surecatch over head reel, monafilament line and a herring, 4/0 hook


----------



## Ado

Was that caught from a kayak Ozjoel? You mention a bank.

That is perhaps the biggest Flathead I've ever seen though.


----------



## ozjoel

nah not from a yak, but i used a canadian canoe to get to the location, 
i still live with regret for keeping her (this was back when you could) 
i have never kept another fish since, not eve barra up here,
went 5.5 kgs.

fyi i now resemble my avatar so much its painful to see an old pic lol.


----------



## ozjoel

ok no worries,
if the mods can move it thats fine with me, i hope one day i could get in the vicinity of the same league from a yak, time will tell, is there a "show me your flathead"thread?


----------



## kayakone

ozjoel said:


> ok no worries,
> if the mods can move it thats fine with me, i hope one day i could get in the vicinity of the same league from a yak, time will tell, is there a "show me your flathead"thread?


 :lol:

And I agree about the "show me your flathead"thread, or rather did, until you come on here after 9 posts and whip my arse (98 cms). :twisted: :twisted:

So start your friggin' thread ... I'm done for newbie!

:lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## bundyboy

Was browsing through to suss out HOF toga when I noticed I might have a first place for the sooty grunter...

Name: bundyboy
Type of fish: Sooty Grunter
Length (cm): 46cm
Date caught: 20/1/2013
Location: Kinchant Dam near Mackay QLD
Tackle used: Shimano Symetre 4000 reel, Shimano Starlo Stix 4-8kg rod, 30lb braid, 40lb fluoro leader, 130mm Squidgy Fish soft plastic 
Comments: Barra bycatch









http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=59355&p=620381&hilit=kinchant#p620381


----------



## bundyboy

And 3rd place fingermark...

Name: bundyboy
Type of fish: Fingermark Bream
Length (cm): 56cm
Date caught: 25/11/2012
Location: Mackay QLD
Tackle used: Penn Applause 3000 reel, Shimano Starlo Stix 4-8kg rod, 20lb braid, 40lb fluoro leader, Gillies 15g Blue Pilchard Metal Slug
Comments: Tuna bycatch

















viewtopic.php?f=17&t=58302&p=608855&hilit=fingermark#p608855


----------



## WhipperSnapper

I half to ask who caught the 2 and a half kilometre black marli in first in the hof


----------



## Ado

I neglected to measure a Wirrah on Monday that would have made me a legend.


----------



## Ado

Name: Ado
Type of fish: Wirrah Cod
Length (cm): 50cm
Date caught: 12th April 2013
Location: Dalmeny
Tackle used: 2kg JW rod, 1500 Shimano Sedona, 12lb braid, 10lb fluoro leader, lump of Slimey.

Hey, it's not my fault. It's on the HOF list!
Sorry about the poor photo. You try getting one of these spikey buggers to lay flat on your lap using one hand 30m away from a bommie in 20 knot winds!


----------



## Guest

Ado were you fishing for bream by any chance and hook a HOF wirrah?


----------



## Ado

Don't be rediculous. I was fishing for Kingfish.


----------



## WhipperSnapper

Bertros said:


> WhipperSnapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I half to ask who caught the 2 and a half kilometre black marli in first in the hof
> 
> 
> 
> That would be Paulo.. he has catches under his belt most of us can only dream of, but this one in particular is pretty special. Not often you get a 17 page trip report either. Link directly to his recount of the catch:
> http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=14385&start=72
Click to expand...

2500cm of awesome


----------



## mackayaker

Name: Mackayaker
Type of fish: Grunter
Length: 46.5 cm
Date: 21/04/13
Locationioneer river Mackay
Tackle: Shimano Aernos Reel, Berkley Rod, 4lb braid, Zerek prawn

Maybe this can get me another 2nd place?

Cheers Scotty


----------



## carnster

Name: carnster
Type of fish: Mack Tuna
Length (cm): 90cm
Date caught: 15/5/13
Location: Palmy
Tackle used: 30lb braid trolled pillie


----------



## murd

Just realised I have a 2nd (105cm) and 3rd (95cm) placed saltwater barra (well, the water was fresh but tidal so I suppose you can call it saltwater)

Place/Details of capture:
Gulf of Carpentaria, 6kg Torture Mono, Penn Slammer 360 Reel, Silstar Rod.


----------



## murd

Here's another one where I note a category exists: *Blubber Lip Bream*, from the Cox River, Gulf of Carpentaria, Sept 2010
Length: 63cm, line - 6kg Torture mono, Penn Slammer 360 reel, Silstar Rod, trolling a Frenzy Lure


----------



## mackayaker

Congrats on taking 2nd place Barra Murd but I think I may still hold 3rd place... For now. Nice Blubber lip too mate.

Cheers Scotty


----------



## carnster

Here's one of clive's aka safa that would kick my 3rd place hoo out for sure 160cm to the fork:

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=61390


----------



## Tremby

Wow. I must say how great it is to see so many species covered in the hall of fame at least top 3, that are from mackay and surrounds. We truly are blessed. but if ive learned anything from this forum, Australia is very fortunate in the diverse range of quality species and nearly anywhere theres water there might be that trophy fish, so stop with excuses, and get out there!


----------



## Tremby

Is Tusk Fish a HOF Species? 54cm
grunter 53cm
Fingermark Bream/Golden Snapper: 64cm
Pics and trip reports come


----------



## Tremby

Name: Tremby
Type of fish: Fingermark Bream
Length (cm): 64cm
Date caught: 17/06/2013
Location: Bucasia
Tackle used: 4-8kg, 7ft, carbon Daiwa rod. 4000 Shimano spin reel. 30pd Braid. 60pd flurocarbon leader. Lance Butler Killalure, shallow diver in gold.


----------



## Tremby

Name: Tremby
Type of fish: Grunter
Length (cm): 53cm
Date caught: 01/02/2013
Location: Eimeo, Mackay QLD
Tackle used: 4-6kg, Abu Garcia Black max2 bait caster combo. 15pd braid. 20pd flurocarbon. 4/0 circle hook. size 2 ball sinker. Packet Squid.


----------



## Tremby

Not in the HOF species list, but thought id give it a go.

Name: Tremby
Type of fish: Tusk fish
Length (cm): 54cm
Date caught: 24/06/2013
Location: Pigeon Island, Airle Beach QLD
Tackle used: 4-8kg, 7ft, carbon Daiwa rod. 4000 Shimano spin reel. 30pd Braid. 60pd flurocarbon leader. 5/0 Circle hook. size 2 ball sinker. Red spot prawn


----------



## Tremby

Name: Tremby
Type of fish: Slate Bream
Length (cm): 74cm
Date caught: 14/05/2013
Location: Eimeo, Mackay QLD
Tackle used: 4-6kg, Abu Garcia Black max2 bait caster combo. 15pd braid. 20pd flurocarbon. 4/0 circle hook. size 2 ball sinker. Packet Squid.


----------



## Tremby

Name: Tremby
Type of fish: Wolf herring 
Length (cm): 72cm
Date caught: 23/07/2013
Location: Eimeo, Mackay QLD
Tackle used: 4-8kg, 7ft, carbon Daiwa rod. 4000 Shimano spin reel. 30pd Braid. 60pd flurocarbon leader. Reidys shallow diver in blue.


----------



## malhal

Name: Malhal
Type of fish: Barra Swamp Donkey
Length (cm): 116cm
Lure: RMG Scorpion
Tackle: Wifes Graphite, Combo SSS Pro 6-8kg , shimano sienna 30lb braid and 30lb crazytail twisted leader
Date caught: 19-09-2013
Location: Kinchant Dam, Mackay QLD


----------



## Ado

Holy crap Malhal!


----------



## Ado

My my, a Mahi Mahi! Is that a first for the forum?


----------



## Zed

I got some.*










*No length or weight.


----------



## Ado

Some? SOME! That's just greedie Zed. Well done.


----------



## carnster

Ant's HOF

Name: Ant
Type of fish: Spotty
Length (cm): 107.5cm
Tackle: jig master 30lb
Date caught: 22/11/13
Location: Palm Beach Reef, Gold Coast


----------



## Yak4ever

,


----------



## Yak4ever

,


----------



## kayakone

Bertros said:


> Holy moley mate.. that barra is massive! Two firsts in one day, and that barra is going to take something to beat.


Sure is. Don't let Con see it. :shock:


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti

Name: Rhubarb The Yeti
Type of Monotreme: Platypus
Size: 2.5kg
Date: 1997
Location: Lake Lea, Tasmania
Tackle: Gill net/Inflatable Boat (Rubber Ducky)


----------



## kayakone

Bertros said:


> Yeti... Yeti.. Yeti...
> 
> Not sure if this was just an excuse to get your good looking mug (albeit from 16 years ago) immortalized in the AKFF HoF, but I hate to break it you to that a Yeti will get a look-in long before any platypus will. Not that we don't love you equally....


 :lol:

Oh, come on Matt! I was about to enter an 18' power boat I hooked and reeled in. What about pelicans, do they count? :lol:


----------



## Stealthfisha

Name: Stealthfisha (baggs)
Type of fish: 3x Jew fish / Mulloway
Length (cm): 44cm - 66cm
Tackle: FLY ROD! Innovator Matrix 8# / Lamson Velocity / Lead core line / pink deciever
Date caught: 19/12/13
Location: Coorong South Australia


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti

Bertros said:


> Yeti... Yeti.. Yeti...
> 
> Not sure if this was just an excuse to get your good looking mug (albeit from 16 years ago) immortalized in the AKFF HoF, but I hate to break it you to that a Yeti will get a look-in long before any platypus will. Not that we don't love you equally....


To quote Vyvyan "I had to do it - I was drunk!"
Its also a challenge to anyone out there to catch a bigger one  
Another member has a Hairy Hippy on their PB list. now I'm worried that they will try to add yeti


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti

Bertros said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another member has a Hairy Hippy on their PB list. now I'm worried that they will try to add yeti
> 
> 
> 
> They have to catch you and hold you down on a brag mat first! :lol:
Click to expand...

If they use a nice bottle of red as a lure it would be too easy ;-)


----------



## bildad

Fair dinkum you look at all the avitars people have and then you see yeti's after posting a mug of himself, your avitar looks like the real deal.


----------



## solatree

OldDood's Flat - ulance - fish - viewtopic.php?f=17&t=65296


----------



## Pedrosunnycoast

Name: Pedrosunnycoast
Type of fish:Estuary Cod
Length: 96cm
Date caught: 16/07/13
Location: Jew Shoal Noosa
Tackle: Uglystick VM150 30lb braid 60lb leader 2x4/0 snelled pilchard


----------



## killer

Name: Killer. 
Type of Fish: Giant Queen Fish. 
Length: 115cm. 
Date caught : 8/2/2014. 
Location Caught : Toorbul SEQ. 
Tackle : 4000 Sienna Reel , 20lb braid, 16lb leader, 4" Z-Man Swimmers Lure , 5-10kg Rod.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti

No record for size here but can anyone else beat over 80 Bream in 7 days?
And would anyone else here want to


----------



## kayakone

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> No record for size here but can anyone else beat over 80 Bream in 7 days?
> And would anyone else here want to


Darwin maybe?


----------



## bildad

kayakone said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> 
> No record for size here but can anyone else beat over 80 Bream in 7 days?
> And would anyone else here want to
> 
> 
> 
> Darwin maybe?
Click to expand...

Good Call!
Have you seen his new Yak?
He sure knows how to pimp a yak.

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=65394


----------



## bildad

kayakone said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> 
> No record for size here but can anyone else beat over 80 Bream in 7 days?
> And would anyone else here want to
> 
> 
> 
> Darwin maybe?
Click to expand...

So what are the rules?
Do all bream caught have to be legal size?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti

[quote="bildad"
So what are the rules?
Do all bream caught have to be legal size?[/quote]

I think this is outside the rules for HOF, (size not numbers) but 90% legal size!


----------



## bildad

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> bildad said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the rules?
> Do all bream caught have to be legal size?
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is outside the rules for HOF, (size not numbers) but 90% legal size!
Click to expand...

In QLD the size limit is 25cm so you will accept fish caught at 22.5cm? 80 in 7 days?
Piece of piss!
Do we have to start now?
Cos its right in the middle of prawn season and not ideal for catching bream here atm.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti

bildad said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bildad said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what are the rules?
> Do all bream caught have to be legal size?
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is outside the rules for HOF, (size not numbers) but 90% legal size!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In QLD the size limit is 25cm so you will accept fish caught at 22.5cm? 80 in 7 days?
> Piece of piss!
> Do we have to start now?
> Cos its right in the middle of prawn season and not ideal for catching bream here atm.
Click to expand...

I'm fishing an estuary that is totally dominated by bream, virtually no flatties (apart from thousands of 1 inch babies) or much else (Chub Mullet - don't take lures, small salmon - don't go for the stop-start bream retrieve). 
Tas size is also 25cm, the majority of my catch in the last 7 days have been 30cm+. And no, I don't have 80 photos as proof.
If you don't believe me- tough!


----------



## bildad

no, i believe you. just didn't think that catching 80 bream in a week would be that hard, but legal size would make it a bit harder. sounds like you are in a nice system down there.
do you fly fish?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti

No, I don't fly fish - I don't have the right temperament  
All caught on HBs. They are great fun to catch on 4lb gear. Only problem is that after 3hrs wading the flats my knees and back seize up so its a very slow walk back to the ute


----------



## killer

Mate your catching fish, you enjoy it , so good luck to you. 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## scater

Name: scater
Type of fish: broad barred or grey mackerel
Length: 116cm
Weight: unknown
Date of capture: 2/3/14
Location: Noosa
Tackle: Penn 320GT, Angler Rods Grand Slam stroker, 30lb braid, 40lb leader, safa pillie rig


----------



## spork

I think I might have snuck into 3rd place with my recent silver trevally.
Caught two the same size, a conservative 57cm. If I'd squeezed the tips of the tail together a bit they would have been 60...

Name: Spork
Type of fish: Trevally, Silver
Length (cm): 57
Date caught: 14/3/2014
Location: Ansons Bay
Tackle used: MCF 1-3kg Matrix rod, sustain 1000fe reel, SAS 8lb braid with 4lb FC leader. Lure was a P21 Crackjack48 MR in Threadfin Shad.


----------



## kayakone

How long did that take to land Spork?


----------



## spork

It took 8 1/2 minutes and gave me some hairy moments where I though I might get spooled. Gave the drag on the little sustain a good workout.


----------



## bundyboy

Name: bundyboy
Type of fish: Fingermark
Length (cm): 60cm
Date caught: 28/05/2014
Location: Out from Mackay Harbour, QLD
Tackle used: Okuma Salina 4000 reel, Berkley Dropshot 8-12kg rod, 30lb braid, 40lb fluoro leader, dead bait on trolling rig 
Comments: Pulled like a freight train


----------



## spork

I think this is another 3rd place getter:

Name of Angler: Spork
Date Caught: 11/6/14
State and Location Fish Caught In: Brushy Lagoon, Tas
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Atlantic Salmon. 80cm / 5005g
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): MCF Matrix 2-5kg rod, Daiwa caldia 2500 reel, SAS 8lb braid and 12lb leader. 
Conditions: Perfect! Overcast, mild, some showers and wind blowing towards the dam wall, a couple of days after the long weekend. Perfect for crowd avoidance!
Other Comments: Both fish on P21 Crackjack 48 (bream!) lures. One on a Carmenred the second on the Black/silver/orange belly.


----------



## spork

This one will be close to.
Although I measured total length (45.5cm) pic looks like 6.5 - 7cm for the beak, leaving 38.5-39cm for top jaw to tip of tail measurement. (Your call mods)

Name of Angler: Spork
Date Caught: 25/5/2014
State and Location. Tassie. Ansons bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Garfish. see above.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional) MCF 1-3kg rod, shimano Sustain reel, SAS 8lb braid and 4lb fc leader. Lure - Damiki pirami CS Crystal.
Conditions: Bit of breeze, no boats, perfect!
Other Comments: Trolling. Hooked up and fish jumping behind 'yak. Assumed small salmon and just skulldragged it in. Good size gar was a nice surprise. Not foul hooked - had tried to eat the lure. Back treble in mouth, belly treb. in beak.


----------



## Beekeeper

Longtail my butt! That's a long-tom! You're winding us up yaqdog!

Jimbo


----------



## anselmo

Beekeeper said:


> Longtail my butt! That's a long-tom! You're winding us up yaqdog!
> 
> Jimbo


All this time he's been telling us about the huge longtails he's been catching ...


----------



## Fishane

I've had a look through the Hall of Fame entries, checked with Bertros and it seems a couple I've caught may fit in. So over the following posts I've included a few of my yak captures for consideration in the HOF:

Name: Fishane
Type of fish: Southern Calamari
Length (cm): 41
Date caught: 20/7/2013
Location: Lonsdale Bight, Southern Port Phillip Bay, Point Lonsdale Victoria
Tackle used: Baited jig with silver whiting, 4-8kg rod and 4000 siena reel.


----------



## Fishane

Name: Fishane
Type of fish: Barracouta
Length (cm): 72
Date caught: 4/1/2013
Location: Offshore from Warrnambool Victoria in 35 metres
Tackle used: Silver metal slug jigged under the yak on a 4-8kg rod and 4000 siena reel.


----------



## Fishane

Name: Fishane
Type of fish: Gummy Shark
Length (cm): 116.5cm
Date caught: 26/7/2013
Location: Sandy Point, Western Entrance, Westernport Victoria
Tackle used: Shimano 4-8kg Sonic Pro, 4000 Siena reel, 20lb braid, 40lb fluoro leader, 16oz sinker, salmon chunk.


----------



## Fishane

Name: Fishane
Type of fish: Port Jackson Shark 
Length (cm): 100cm
Date caught: 30/9/2013
Location: Williamstown, Victoria
Tackle used: 6-10kg rod, Penn 560LL reel, 20lb braid, 20lb fluoro leader, pilchard.


----------



## Fishane

Name: Fishane
Type of fish: Seven Gill Shark
Length (cm): 210
Date caught: 7/12/2013
Location: Hovell Pile, Southern Channel, Port Phillip Bay, Rosebud Victoria
Tackle used: 10-15kg Saratoga Ultimate Jig rod 6'6' 1 piece. Penn 560LL, 30lb Rovex braid, 80lb JW mono leader, 7/0 Owner in-line circle hook, cured eel chunk.


----------



## Fishane

Shep may have one bigger but I couldn't see an entry or length in the report. This should be good for at least 2nd place if not 1st.

Name: Fishane
Type of fish: Southern Bluefin Tuna 
Length (cm): 97cm
Date caught: 26/5/2014
Location: Off Cape Bridgewater in 25m of water, near Portland Victoria
Tackle used: 10-15kg Saratoga Ultimate Jig rod 6'6' 1 piece. Penn 560LL, 30lb Rovex braid, 3m 100lb mono shock leader, crimped swivel, 2m 100lb fluro leader crimped to a Williamson Speedpro 160 HB in blue pilchard.


----------



## Fishane

This (and the following) species doesn't seem to be in the list but I'd suggest it's worthy of consideration.

Name: Fishane
Type of fish: Elephant Fish 
Length (cm): 92cm
Date caught: 29/3/2014
Location: Jam Jerrup, Westernport Victoria
Tackle used: Shimano 3-6kg Sonic Pro, 4000 Siena reel, 20lb braid, 40lb fluoro leader, squid ring


----------



## Fishane

Name: Fishane
Type of fish: Chinook Salmon 
Length (cm): 53cm
Date caught: 26/5/2014
Location: Lake Bullen Merri, Camperdown Victoria
Tackle used: 2-4kg 4-piece rod, 2500 Sedona reel, 10lb braid, 6lb fluoro leader, pink tassie devil, down weighted


----------



## wokka1

1
t]


----------



## Zed

Fishane said:


> Name: Fishane
> Type of fish: Chinook Salmon
> Length (cm): 53cm
> Date caught: 26/5/2014
> Location: Lake Bullen Merri, Camperdown Victoria
> Tackle used: 2-4kg 4-piece rod, 2500 Sedona reel, 10lb braid, 6lb fluoro leader, pink tassie devil, down weighted


Wow, nice blackmouth. Did I miss the report on that one?


----------



## Fishane

Zed said:


> Wow, nice blackmouth. Did I miss the report on that one?


You commented in the original report Zed, but the Chinook was mixed in with a SBT and gummy shark.

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=66585&p=717819&hilit=south+west+road#p717819

These salmon have only been stocked in the last couple of years and are just getting to be a decent size. They were previously stocked in the same lake in the 1970's and reached around 12kg, so a bit more growing yet.


----------



## kayakone

Shane
Not meaning to take away anything from your horde of captures, as you have obviously caught some decent sharks, but I was just wondering if you had a size limit on sharks in Victoria. In Qld it is a maximum take of one, at a maximum length of 1.5 metres. 
Referencing particularly the 7 gilled shark, which looks BIG.

No accusation intended mate, and that must have been a big fight, and for all I know you may have released it. Just saying..... 

BTW, did you get 'baboon arse'? Salti caught six around two + metres at SWR in February, and he suffered it big time. http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/view/81274715/


----------



## Fishane

kayakone said:


> Shane
> Not meaning to take away anything from your horde of captures, as you have obviously caught some decent sharks, but I was just wondering if you had a size limit on sharks in Victoria. In Qld it is a maximum take of one, at a maximum length of 1.5 metres.
> Referencing particularly the 7 gilled shark, which looks BIG.


Trev,
In Victoria there is a possesion limit of 1 shark (other than school/gummy) and no minimum or maximum size limit. Maybe we're starved of pelagics down here but we do sometimes target bigger sharks as they can be fun to catch. This particular shark was released after a quick measure onboard and yes it was big. The video of the capture is in the link below. No baboon arse for me.


----------



## Zed

Fishane said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, nice blackmouth. Did I miss the report on that one?
> 
> 
> 
> You commented in the original report Zed, but the Chinook was mixed in with a SBT and gummy shark.
Click to expand...

Ha. *headsmack*
I missed the exact ID. Still I stand by my post. A [true] salmon and a tuna in the same report; INCONCEIVABLE!


----------



## kayakone

Thanks for the explanation Shane. We occasionally get members on here reporting illegal captures.....that was the motivation for the post.


----------



## kayakone

nezevic said:


> Like xos trout Trevor?


 :lol: It was actually illegal Jon, spotted by you , and speared by Dru's nsephew.


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like xos trout Trevor?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: It was actually illegal Jon, spotted by you , and speared by Dru's nsephew.
Click to expand...

So who collected the bounty?


----------



## cheaterparts

*Name*: Cheaterparts
*Type of fish*: Leather Jacket
*Length (cm)*: 44
*Date caught*: 6/7/14
*Location*: Vic - Balnaring/Mericks , Westernport
*Tackle used*: light bait gear on prawn


----------



## cheaterparts

bertros said:


> That's a solid LJ Cheater... well done!


Yes there were a few larger ones around that W/E most bite my hooks off before landing - as there do


----------

